# Paying Irish Stamp Duty on Transferring Shares



## weston68 (2 Nov 2012)

I'm the executor of an estate. Shares in Glanbia are part of the residue. I want to buy the shares. Computershare sent me a Share Transfer form. I've read on the form that I must pay 1% stamp duty to Revenue using ROS. As a PAYE payer I don't have ROS. Can I just send the transfer form to Revenue with a cheque for 1% of today's share price or what exactly do I need to do?


----------



## WindUp (3 Nov 2012)

think this is what you are looking for .... http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/stamp-duty/e-stamping/faqs.html


----------



## weston68 (3 Nov 2012)

Thanks so much. That is really great. So I can just register for ROS and submit my payment.

Would you have any advice on the procedure for UK shares? Is there an equivalent stamp duty system in the UK and a similar on-line service?


----------

